# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  شرح فلاش تابليت هواوي واقف على اللوغو

## ilyass258

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام  
اقدم لكم طريقة عمل فلاش لتابليت هواوي HUAWEI MU509-B  
الفلاشة مرفقة تحت وصف الفيديو فرجة ممتعة ولا تبخلوا علينا بالاشتراك في القناة و ظغط زر اعجاب

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## رشيد2

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## azizo

شكرا علي مجهودك

----------


## rimjawa

الله يبارك فيكم شباب

----------


## brahimi

شكرا على الافادة

----------


## على ميرغنى

مجهود جبار ...... رائع يا مان

----------

